# Calcium



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

So i was told giving hi-cal grit (for cockatiels so quite small) is good because pigeons need calcium for egg laying and growing..

Well, what about hen there NOT egg laying or growing? Do i just give them a handful of pebbles?And do I need to feed oyster shell? 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Regardless if she islaying eggs or not, they do benefit from the calcium. Males should get calcium also.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cockatiel grit is too small. Pigeons need pigeon hi cal grit. And crushed oyster shell is good to add also. They need the grit to help them digest their food, but other things are added to it that they need.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Generally calcium grit is provided round the clock in a bowl so that pigeons can consume at their wish.

I mix calcium supplement in drinking water and provide oyster shells and chicken egg shells while feeding. Pigeons also need Vit D3 to absorb the calcium consumed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> So i was told giving hi-cal grit (for cockatiels so quite small) is good because pigeons need calcium for egg laying and growing..
> 
> Well, what about hen there NOT egg laying or growing? Do i just give them a handful of pebbles?And do I need to feed oyster shell?
> 
> Thanks everyone


google "pigeon supply" and research the products sold for pigeons.. ones for calcium...some other minerals or for both, look at several different companies and Im sure you will find what you need.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

We have crushed oyster shell , and I can findn some bigger grit I think at the feed store 

I assume I ofer the oyster shell free choice? (please ignore spelling mishaps, I dislocated/frctured/broke/did something to my wirst so typing is a bit hard)


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I would think Calcium is very important. We have to give Chicken Calcium supplements ever since he broke his wing. Right now we are using something the Vet gave us, but we also use Oyster Shells.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

When my pigeon appeared to be in egg laying "broody" mode. I scrapped a cuttle bone over her food, just in case she needed the calcium. She never did lay an egg for which I was worried she would be egg bound.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

OK thanks

I'm still looking for grit, but if they have oyster shell and access to their own grit (like dirt and rocks) do I have to provide it?

Still looking tho


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, it should still be provided as it also contains other things they need.


----------

